# Mod would not stop firing!



## Hooked (25/6/19)

Frightening thing happened this morning with one of my iJust 3s (internal battery). I released the firing button after vaping, but it continued to fire, with vapour coming out in all directions. I quickly removed the tank and rolled the battery away from me into the garden and it stopped firing within a few seconds. 

I put everything together again and had another vape. Same thing happened.

Needless to say I won't be trying a third time! It's very sad though as this is the third iJust 3 that's given up in the past two or three months. The other two wouldn't charge anymore. All three were not much more than a year old.

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/19)

My iJust 2's button fell flat (the button behind the button).
Got a new one again because they are actually such awesome devices, only issue I have with them is the short lifespan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (25/6/19)

My first ever vape was an IJust 2, after having it for about a month or two the clicking on the button stopped and i started getting auto fire as well. It has been a known issue on the Ijust 2, Seems like its the same with the newer ones as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> My iJust 2's button fell flat (the button behind the button).
> Got a new one again because they are actually such awesome devices, only issue I have with them is the short lifespan.



What is the lifespan?

I've never used an iJust2. My first mod was an iJust Start, then iJust S (still use it - so reliable!!) followed by the iJust 3 - have a few of them because the flavour I get from them is second to none!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/6/19)

Hooked said:


> What is the lifespan?
> 
> I've never used an iJust2. My first mod was an iJust Start, then iJust S (still use it - so reliable!!) followed by the iJust 3 - have a few of them because the flavour I get from them is second to none!!


Mine lasted 7 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Mine lasted 7 months



Whew! That's not long at all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Whew! That's not long at all!


Nope which is really a pity.
But hey, got a new one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Nope which is really a pity.
> But hey, got a new one



The same - also iJust2? 

But I guess you use different tanks, right? Because you're one of those clever ones who builds her own coils, so I can't see you using a tank with commercial coils - unless it's just for convenience when you don't have time to build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

Hooked said:


> The same - also iJust2?
> 
> But I guess you use different tanks, right? Because you're one of those clever ones who builds her own coils, so I can't see you using a tank with commercial coils - unless it's just for convenience when you don't have time to build?


Yes other iJust 2.
I use RDA's, a RTA, tanks, etc. The preference of usage will depend on the juice.

Just got myself the Rincoe Mechman too.

I sadly don't build coils, I get prebuild. Much easier and 'safer' for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> Yes other iJust 2.
> I use RDA's, a RTA, tanks, etc. The preference of usage will depend on the juice.
> 
> Just got myself the Rincoe Mechman too.
> ...



Oh that's interesting. l thought that one *must* build coils with RDAs /RTAs. So you can just buy prebuilt coils? But you still need to know how to build the deck or something, right?

That Rincoe looks smart!


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh that's interesting. l thought that one *must* build coils with RDAs /RTAs. So you can just buy prebuilt coils? But you still need to know how to build the deck or something, right?
> 
> That Rincoe looks smart!


I haven't had any issues.
Just coil placement (eg. The citadel RDA the coil is placed belly down) and to check that it heats evenly. That's the most I do lol and rewicking.

It is something different.


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

Chanelr said:


> I haven't had any issues.
> Just coil placement (eg. The citadel RDA the coil is placed belly down) and to check that it heats evenly. That's the most I do lol and rewicking.
> 
> It is something different.



Hmmmm very interesting! Methinks I must get into this some day and when I do I'll ask you for advice. It won't be soon though. Got too much on my plate!!


----------



## Chanelr (26/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Hmmmm very interesting! Methinks I must get into this some day and when I do I'll ask you for ad8vice. It won't be soon though. Got too much on my plate!!


It really helps a lot on flavour. But for driving etc, the tanks are just better 
But I despise the iJust 2's original tank. The loud whistling is just one too much for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

